# Bulldog & Owner - Food Race



## win231 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 20, 2022)

win231 said:


>


This is so funny, I love the intensity of this Bulldog, he is a 'Top Dog' for sure....!


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 20, 2022)

thx  -  provided my first 'for real' laugh of the morning...


----------

